# Concurso de apostas Temperatura mínima (FDS 4/5 Fevereiro)



## Vince (1 Fev 2012 às 11:51)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a *temperatura mínima* do próximo fim de semana, Sábado 4 Fevereiro (00-00h) e Domingo 5 Fevereiro de 2011 (00-00h).
Em simultâneo decorre um concurso para as temperaturas máximas nas mesmas estações. 

*O concurso consiste em:*

*1)* Aposta de previsão da *temperatura mínima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para ambos os dias indicados, Sábado e Domingo


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 - Portel (Oriola) - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 - Montalegre - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Sítio das Fontes - MeteoFontes/CM Lagoa
 4 - Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 - Porto (Serra do Pilar) -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 - Tomar - MeteoTomar
 7 - Miranda do Douro -  Inst.Meteorologia
 8 - Aljezur -  Inst.Meteorologia
 9 - Figueira da Foz -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 - Alvalade -  Inst.Meteorologia
11 - Penhas Douradas -  Inst.Meteorologia
12 - Carrazeda de Ansiães -  Inst.Meteorologia









*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto dos dois dias a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado para as temperaturas verificadas em ambos os dias para as 12 estações que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* Decorrem dois concursos em simultâneo e independentes, mas no final será também apurado o vencedor de ambos, o *Grande vencedor* 


* A submissão de apostas começa a partir das 12h00 de hoje, Quarta-feira, havendo uma *penalização de 5% a partir das 20:00h *de hoje para quem for submetendo mais tarde, e uma *penalização de 10%* para quem submeta depois das 08:00 de amanhã (5ªfeira).

* A submissão *termina às 20:00 de amanhã* (5ªfeira).

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se por sorte todas as 12 estações fornecerem dados para apuramento, entrarão nos cálculos todas as estações com dados apesar de duas terem sido escolhidas como suplentes.

* Se alguma estação num ou ambos os dias não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso esse dia ou dias dessa estação.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Portel: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Montalegre: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Porto: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Tomar: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb sxx,xºC Dom syy,yºC
Aljezur: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb sxx,xºC Dom syy,yºC
Alvalade: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
----------------

xx,xºC e yy,yºC são a temperatura com uma casa decimal, e o respectivo sinal (s), negativo ou positivo

Exemplo:
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -06,4ºC  Dom -05,3ºC



Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2012 às 12:25)

*Re: Concurso de apostas Temperatura máxima (FDS 4/5 Fevereiro)*

*MeteoAlentejo*
Portel: Sáb -5,2ºC Dom -3,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -6,7ºC Dom -5,6ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -4,5ºC Dom -3,6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom -1,1ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,5ºC Dom 0,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,6ºC Dom -3,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -7,5ºC Dom -6,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -4,5ºC Dom -3,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -0,7ºC Dom 0,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -5,2ºC Dom -4,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -7,3ºC Dom -6,7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -5,6ºC Dom -4,5ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2012 às 13:52)

*vitamos*:
Portel: Sáb -3,3ºC Dom -2,4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -6,7ºC Dom -5,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -2,5ºC Dom -0,6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -1,9ºC Dom +0,1ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,8ºC Dom +0,7ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,0ºC Dom -3,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -6,9ºC Dom -5,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2,9ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,8ºC Dom +1,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,0ºC Dom -1,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9,2ºC Dom -7,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,5ºC Dom -4,4ºC


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2012 às 13:55)

*Stormy*

Portel: Sáb -04,0ºC Dom -04,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -08,5ºC Dom -06,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -05,0ºC Dom -03,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom 00,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -06,0ºC Dom -06,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -08,5ºC Dom -07,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -05,5ºC Dom -05,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -09,0ºC Dom -06,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -05,0ºC Dom -05,8ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (1 Fev 2012 às 14:01)

*Tiaguh7*
Portel: Sáb -4,0ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -8,0ºC Dom -5,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -3,0ºC Dom -1,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom 0,0ºC
Porto: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom 0,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,0ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8,0ºC Dom -6,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2,5ºC Dom -0,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,0ºC Dom 1,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,0ºC Dom -1,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -10,0ºC Dom -7,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -8,0ºC Dom -6,0ºC


----------



## Geostrofico (1 Fev 2012 às 14:10)

*Geostrofico*
Portel: Sáb -4,9ºC Dom -3,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -5,5ºC Dom -3,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +3,0ºC Dom +4,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -1,5ºC Dom -0,3ºC
Porto: Sáb -2,2ºC Dom -0,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,3ºC Dom -2,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -7,0ºC Dom -5,3ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -5,5ºC Dom -4,4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +1,6ºC Dom +3,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -5,0ºC Dom -2,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -7,1ºC Dom -3,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,4ºC Dom -2,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2012 às 14:40)

Portel: Sáb -3,5ºC Dom -4,3ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,6ºC Dom -7,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -2,4ºC Dom -2,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,4ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Porto: Sáb -0,8ºC Dom 0,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -5,8ºC Dom -6,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -9,1ºC Dom -7,4ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2,2ºC Dom -3,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,2ºC Dom -1,2ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,1ºC Dom -3,6ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9,5ºC Dom -7,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,1ºC Dom -5,2ºC


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2012 às 14:47)

*vinc7e*
Portel: Sáb -5.0ºC Dom -3.0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -8.0ºC Dom -7,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -4,0ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -4,0ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Porto: Sáb -3.0ºC Dom -1,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -5,0ºC Dom -4,0ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -7.0ºC Dom -5.0ºC 
Aljezur: Sáb -4.0ºC Dom -3,0ºC 
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 0.0ºC Dom 3.0ºC 
Alvalade: Sáb -5,0ºC Dom -4,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -7,0ºC Dom -7,0ºC 
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,0ºC Dom -5,0ºC


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2012 às 14:56)

Portel: Sáb -3.0ºC Dom -4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -8.5ºC Dom -5.7ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -1.2ºC Dom -1.8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -1.0ºC Dom -1.6ºC
Porto: Sáb -2.2ºC Dom -0.5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4.2ºC Dom -5.0ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -6.9ºC Dom -4.4ºC 
Aljezur: Sáb -1.8ºC Dom -1.5ºC 
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1ºC Dom 0.9ºC 
Alvalade: Sáb -2ºC Dom -1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9.6ºC Dom -6.9ºC 
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6.4ºC Dom -4.8ºC


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 15:14)

*Agreste*
Portel: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -00,5ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +00,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom +00,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -06,2ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -05,0ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -00,7ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,0ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -05,2ºC Dom -02,5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2012 às 16:18)

mr. phillip:

Portel: Sáb -3ºC Dom -2.1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -5.8ºC Dom -5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -1.7ºC Dom 0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2.4ºC Dom -1ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,3ºC Dom -0.3ºC
Tomar: Sáb -5,1ºC Dom -3.2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8.4ºC Dom -6.3ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2.4ºC Dom -1,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,2ºC Dom +1,8ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -2,3ºC Dom -1,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8ºC Dom -5,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7,5ºC Dom -3.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 16:20)

*SpiderVV*
Portel: Sáb -3,1ºC Dom -2,4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,6ºC Dom -6,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb -2,7ºC Dom -1,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -4,7ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Porto: Sáb -2,4ºC Dom -1,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -6,5ºC Dom -5,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8,5ºC Dom -8,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2,1ºC Dom -1,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -3,0ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -4,9ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9,8ºC Dom -8,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,7ºC Dom -5,0ºC


----------



## amarusp (1 Fev 2012 às 16:25)

Portel: Sáb -5,5.0ºC Dom -4.0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -8.3ºC Dom -7,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -5,1ºC Dom -1,1ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -4,4ºC Dom -2,2ºC
Porto: Sáb -4.0ºC Dom -1,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb -5,4ºC Dom -3,9ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8.0ºC Dom -5.2ºC 
Aljezur: Sáb -3.8ºC Dom -2,5ºC 
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +0.3ºC Dom +2.5ºC 
Alvalade: Sáb -4,0ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8,1ºC Dom -6,8ºC 
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7,0ºC Dom -6,1º


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2012 às 16:25)

* Veterano*
Portel: Sáb -3,8ºC Dom -2,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,5ºC Dom -5,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 0,5ºC Dom 1,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -4,6ºC Dom -2,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,7ºC Dom 1,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,2ºC Dom -3,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -6,5ºC Dom -5,8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -0,5ºC Dom 0,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 1,5ºC Dom 2,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,2ºC Dom -2,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8,7ºC Dom -5,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -4,4ºC Dom -4,1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2012 às 16:32)

*ecobcg*
Portel: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -04,9ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07,9ºC Dom -06,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -02,2ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -04,0ºC Dom -02,9ºC
Porto: Sáb -01,8ºC Dom +00,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -05,5ºC Dom -06,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -05,5ºC Dom -06,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -03,6ºC Dom -03,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -10,0ºC Dom -07,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -05,1ºC


----------



## jPdF (1 Fev 2012 às 16:45)

*jpdf*
Portel: Sáb -01,2ºC Dom -01,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07,1ºC Dom -06,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +01,2ºC Dom +00,9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01,1ºC Dom -00,2ºC
Porto: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom -00,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb -03,1ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -06,1ºC Dom -05,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +00,9ºC Dom +01,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +01,0ºC Dom +00,7ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -01,7ºC Dom -01,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,2ºC Dom -07,4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06,2ºC Dom -05,1ºC


----------



## Thomar (1 Fev 2012 às 16:48)

*Thomar*
Portel: Sáb -3,7ºC Dom -2,7ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -5,8ºC Dom -3,6ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -2,1ºC Dom -0,9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,1ºC Dom -0,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -2,2ºC Dom -0,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb -5,7ºC Dom -4,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -9,2ºC Dom -7,2ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -3,9ºC Dom -3,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,8ºC Dom +0,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -4,4ºC Dom -3,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9,1ºC Dom -6,8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7,5ºC Dom -5,4ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2012 às 17:06)

*MSantos*
Portel: Sáb -03,6ºC Dom -02,3ºC 
Montalegre: Sáb -07,5ºC Dom -03,9ºC 
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -00,5ºC Dom -02,1ºC 
Torres Vedras: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -01,5ºC 
Porto: Sáb -01,7ºC Dom +01,0ºC 
Tomar: Sáb -05,5ºC Dom -06,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -05,6ºC Dom -06,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -01,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +00,5ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,2ºC Dom -06,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06,5ºC Dom -06,0ºC


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2012 às 17:12)

Portel: Sáb -3,7ºC Dom -3,4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -6,2ºC Dom -3,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -2,1ºC Dom -1,9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -1,1ºC Dom 1,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,6ºC Dom -1,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb -6,3ºC Dom -4,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -10,2ºC Dom -8,3ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -4,2ºC Dom -2,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,0ºC Dom 0,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,1ºC Dom -1,4ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -12,1ºC Dom -9,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,5ºC Dom -2,5ºC


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2012 às 17:34)

rozzo
Portel: Sáb -05.1ºC Dom -04.4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07.2ºC Dom -05.8ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb -02.6ºC Dom -01.8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03.4ºC Dom -02.1ºC
Porto: Sáb -02.1ºC Dom -01.2ºC
Tomar: Sáb -06.2ºC Dom -06.1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07.8ºC Dom -09.1ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -05.2ºC Dom -04.6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02.8ºC Dom -01.5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04.7ºC Dom -03.8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08.8ºC Dom -06.5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06.9ºC Dom -06.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2012 às 17:40)

*Gerofil*
Portel: Sáb -4,7ºC Dom -5,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -6,7ºC Dom -5,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -3,1ºC Dom -2,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom +0,8ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,1ºC Dom +0,6ºC
Tomar: Sáb -0,8ºC Dom -3,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8,6ºC Dom -7,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -6,0ºC Dom -0,8ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +0,2ºC Dom +2,2ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,4ºC Dom -4,6ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -5,9ºC Dom -8,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7,9ºC Dom -7,6ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (1 Fev 2012 às 17:58)

*|Ciclone|*
Portel: Sáb -06,5ºC Dom -04,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb -05,0ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03,0ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +00,1ºC Dom +03,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -08,0ºC Dom -05,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -10,0ºC Dom -09,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -06,5ºC Dom -04,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +02,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -05,0ºC Dom -04,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,0ºC Dom -05,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -09,0ºC Dom -07,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2012 às 18:17)

*João Soares*

Portel: Sáb -3.6ºC Dom -3.1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -6.6ºC Dom -5.1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -0.3ºC Dom +2.6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +1.1ºC Dom +3.5ºC
Porto: Sáb -1.5ºC Dom +0.3ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4.4ºC Dom -2.9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -5.6ºC Dom -4.8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -1.3ºC Dom +2.7ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -0.6ºC Dom +2.2ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -2.2ºC Dom -0.3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -6.8ºC Dom -5.3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -4.3ºC Dom -5.7ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2012 às 18:31)

*Dan*
Portel: Sáb -04.5ºC Dom -03.5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07.5ºC Dom -06.5ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb -02.9ºC Dom -00.8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03.0ºC Dom -01.3ºC
Porto: Sáb -01.2ºC Dom -00.1ºC
Tomar: Sáb -06.0ºC Dom -04.1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -08.4ºC Dom -07.8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -06.0ºC Dom -04.1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02.2ºC Dom -01.0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -05.5ºC Dom -04.0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07.8ºC Dom -05.8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -08.2ºC Dom -08.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2012 às 18:49)

*Gilmet*
Portel: Sáb -04.0ºC Dom -03.1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06.8ºC Dom -05.5ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb -02.2ºC Dom -01.4ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01.6ºC Dom -00.8ºC
Porto: Sáb -01.2ºC Dom -00.7ºC
Tomar: Sáb -06.4ºC Dom -04.9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07.1ºC Dom -05.3ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -05.7ºC Dom -04.3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -01.9ºC Dom -00.4ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04.6ºC Dom -02.9ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07.9ºC Dom -06.1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -08.4ºC Dom -06.8ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2012 às 18:50)

*Fil*
Portel: Sáb -3,8ºC Dom -1,2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -8,1ºC Dom -7,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +0,6ºC Dom +3,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,5ºC Dom +1,4ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,6ºC Dom +1,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,2ºC Dom -2,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -7,7ºC Dom -5,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom +0,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,1ºC Dom +1,6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,2ºC Dom -0,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8,3ºC Dom -6,8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7,5ºC Dom -5,6ºC


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2012 às 18:52)

*meko60*

Portel: Sáb -04.0ºC Dom -03.5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06.8ºC Dom -06.0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb -02.9ºC Dom -1ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -02.3ºC Dom -01.3ºC
Porto: Sáb -1ºC Dom - 0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -06.0ºC Dom -04.1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -08.4ºC Dom -07.8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -06.0ºC Dom -04.1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02.2ºC Dom -01.0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -05.2ºC Dom -04.0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -06,9ºC Dom -05.8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -08.2ºC Dom -08.0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2012 às 19:02)

*ac_cernax*

Portel: Sáb -04,0ºC Dom -03,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07,5ºC Dom -05,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -02,1ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Porto: Sáb -01,8ºC Dom 00,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -05,8ºC Dom -05,3ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -08,5ºC Dom -07,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -01,4ºC Dom -01,8ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02,7ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,8ºC Dom -04,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,5ºC Dom -07,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -05,4ºC Dom -05,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2012 às 19:09)

AndréFrade
Portel: Sáb -3,0ºC Dom -2,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -6,6ºC Dom -6,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb -3,7ºC Dom -2,8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -3,7ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Porto: Sáb -2,4ºC Dom -0,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb -6,5ºC Dom -5,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -7,5ºC Dom -7,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom -0,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom -1,5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,9ºC Dom -1,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8,5ºC Dom -8,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,7ºC Dom -5,5ºC


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 19:26)

*Snifa*

Portel: Sáb -1.8ºC Dom -0.5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7.8ºC Dom -6.5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -1.8ºC Dom + 0.5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2.7ºC Dom -1.0ºC
Porto: Sáb -2.6ºC Dom -0.9 ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4.5ºC Dom -2.0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -7.5ºC Dom -6.6ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2.5ºC Dom -1.5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb-1.9ºC Dom -0.5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3.5ºC Dom-2.7ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9.0ºC Dom -8.3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7.0ºC Dom -6.4ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2012 às 19:30)

*PedroAfonso*
Portel: Sáb -02,7ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06,9ºC Dom -06,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -01,4ºC Dom +00,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -02,4ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Porto: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom +00,3ºC
Tomar: Sáb -06,0ºC Dom -05,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -08,6ºC Dom -07,1ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -01,9ºC Dom -01,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -01,7ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -02,9ºC Dom -1,6ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,9ºC Dom -07,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06,6ºC Dom -04,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2012 às 19:36)

*Algarvio1980*
Portel: Sáb -2,7ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,9ºC Dom -6,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -2,2ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,4ºC Dom -1,6ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,2ºC Dom +0,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -3,7ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8,3ºC Dom -7,2ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -3,1ºC Dom -2,1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +0,3ºC Dom +1,4ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -2,9ºC Dom -2,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -10,2ºC Dom -7,7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7,7ºC Dom -5,1ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2012 às 19:37)

*Jorge_scp*
Portel: Sáb -03,8ºC Dom -03,6ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06,5ºC Dom -02,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -00,5ºC Dom -00,8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01,3ºC Dom +00,4ºC
Porto: Sáb -02,3ºC Dom -00,6ºC
Tomar: Sáb -03,8ºC Dom -02,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -06,7ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -03,1ºC Dom -03,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02,1ºC Dom -00,6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -02,7ºC Dom -01,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -06,8ºC Dom -02,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06,3ºC Dom -03,4ºC


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2012 às 19:53)

*David sf*
Portel: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -08,0ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +00,5ºC Dom +00,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +01,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom +00,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07,0ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom -04,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07,0ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -09,0ºC Dom -08,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 19:58)

*AnDré*
Portel: Sáb -04,1ºC Dom -03,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -05,8ºC Dom -04,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -02,6ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -02,4ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom +00,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -05,4ºC Dom -05,1yºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -09,1ºC Dom -07,8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -05,1ºC Dom -03,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -03,2ºC Dom -01,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -03,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07,5ºC Dom -04,9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -07,8ºC Dom -06,2ºC


----------



## tomalino (1 Fev 2012 às 19:59)

*tomalino*
Portel: Sáb -5,9ºC Dom -3,4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -6,8ºC Dom -4,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 1,6ºC Dom 5,6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,2ºC Dom 0,7ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,6ºC Dom 2,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,1ºC Dom -3,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8,3ºC Dom -7,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -5,8ºC Dom -4,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -4,7ºC Dom -2,5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,1ºC Dom -1,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9,8ºC Dom -7,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7,6ºC Dom -6,4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2012 às 20:48)

*Duarte Sousa
*
Portel: Sáb -5,1ºC Dom -2,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -8,6ºC Dom -3,9ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 1,5ºC Dom 2,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,7ºC Dom 1,8ºC
Porto: Sáb -2,3ºC Dom 0,9ºC
Tomar: Sáb -3,9ºC Dom -1,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -7,6ºC Dom -2,2ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -7,4ºC Dom -5,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -0,8ºC Dom +4,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -5,1ºC Dom -3,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8,5ºC Dom -5,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -8,3ºC Dom -2,6ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2012 às 20:57)

*miguel*
Portel: Sáb -03,7ºC Dom -05,3ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06,5ºC Dom -07,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03,8ºC Dom -02,4ºC
Porto: Sáb -00,9ºC Dom -01,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb -02,4ºC Dom -04,3ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07,7ºC Dom -09,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -01,3ºC Dom -02,7ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -01,1ºC Dom -00,4ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,3ºC Dom -06,7ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07,4ºC Dom -06,9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06,2ºC Dom -07,5ºC


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2012 às 21:08)

*criz0r*

Portel: Sáb -5,0ºC Dom -3,7ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,1ºC Dom -5,6ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -3,3ºC Dom -2,7ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -2,6ºC  Dom -1,2ºC
Porto: Sáb -1,9ºC Dom +0,3ºC
Tomar: Sáb -4,4ºC   Dom -2,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -8,5ºC  Dom -6,1ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -2,0ºC  Dom -1,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -1,5ºC  Dom +0,2ºC 
Alvalade: Sáb -2,6ºC Dom -1,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -9,2ºC  Dom -6,4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -6,3ºC  Dom -4,5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

*Aristocrata*
Portel: Sáb -04,6ºC Dom -04,2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07,5ºC Dom -05,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +00,3ºC Dom +01,8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -02,8ºC Dom -00,7ºC
Porto: Sáb -00,3ºC Dom +02,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -01,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07,8ºC Dom -05,1ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -02,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -03,6ºC Dom +00,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,6ºC Dom -03,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07,9ºC Dom -05,4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06,9ºC Dom -05,0ºC


----------



## Zoelae (1 Fev 2012 às 23:30)

*Zoelae*
Portel: Sáb -4,5ºC Dom -3,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,1ºC Dom -4,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -3,4ºC Dom -2,6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -0,9ºC Dom 0,3ºC
Porto: Sáb -0,5ºC Dom 0,7ºC
Tomar: Sáb -5,1ºC Dom -4,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -12,1ºC Dom -8,4ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -4,3ºC Dom -3,1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom -0,9ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -3,9ºC Dom -3,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -6,5ºC Dom -4,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -9,1ºC Dom -6,9ºC


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2012 às 23:40)

*Z13*
Portel: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -03,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06,0ºC Dom -05,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -01,0ºC Dom -00,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03,0ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Porto: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -05,0ºC Dom -04,0yºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -08,5ºC Dom -07,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -02,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom +00,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,0ºC Dom -05,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -07,5ºC Dom -06,5ºC


----------



## Hazores (2 Fev 2012 às 00:43)

*Hazores*
Portel: Sáb -00,1ºC Dom -00,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -02,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -01,6ºC Dom -01,8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03,4ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Porto: Sáb +01,5ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb -04,4ºC Dom -04,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07,9ºC Dom -07,8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -05,1ºC Dom -03,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +00,5ºC Dom +01,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom -00,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,5ºC Dom -05,9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -06,1ºC Dom -05,0ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Fev 2012 às 02:31)

*Trapalhadas*

Portel: Sáb -04,8ºC Dom -04,6ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06,4ºC Dom -06,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -02,7ºC Dom -01,9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01,8ºC Dom -00,7ºC
Porto: Sáb -02,3ºC Dom -01,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -01,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07,4ºC Dom -05,6ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -04,2ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02,6ºC Dom +00,2ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -03,6ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07,9ºC Dom -04,8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -7.2ºC Dom -6.4ºC


----------



## Portin (2 Fev 2012 às 03:43)

*Portin*

Portel: Sáb -03,1ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06,3ºC Dom -03,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -00,8ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01,6ºC Dom -00,4ºC
Porto: Sáb -00,8ºC Dom +02,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb -03,4ºC Dom -00,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -06,1ºC Dom -02,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -04,9ºC Dom -04,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -00,4ºC Dom +01,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -03,1ºC Dom -02,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07,8ºC Dom -04,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -05,0ºC Dom -02,2ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 14:47)

F_R
Portel: Sáb -03,6ºC Dom -02,9ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -06,9ºC Dom -04,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -01,8ºC Dom +00,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -02,9ºC Dom -00,3ºC
Porto: Sáb -01,3ºC Dom +01,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb -05,6ºC Dom -02,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -06,7ºC Dom -03,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -03,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02,4ºC Dom +00,4ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -03,8ºC Dom -02,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -08,8ºC Dom -05,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -05,5ºC Dom -03,2ºC


----------



## Santos (2 Fev 2012 às 19:45)

Santos

Portel: Sáb -03,2ºC Dom -02,2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -07,7ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -02,4ºC Dom 02,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -03,6ºC Dom -0,6ºC
Porto: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom 04,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -04,6ºC Dom -03,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -08,0ºC Dom -04,2ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -02,3ºC Dom 06,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02,2ºC Dom 05,8ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -06,8ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -03,7ºC Dom -02,2ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Fev 2012 às 21:22)

*meteo*
Portel: Sáb -03,0ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -08,5ºC Dom -04,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +02,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb -01,5ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Porto: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom +01,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -07,5ºC Dom -03,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom -02,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb -02,5ºC Dom +02,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -04,0ºC Dom -00,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -07,0ºC Dom -04,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -04,5ºC Dom -03,0ºC


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2012 às 21:27)

Pessoal mais tardio, as apostas terminavam às 20h de hoje...

Mais logo coloco aqui todas as apostas para cada um verificar com atenção as suas, pois houve mais complicações do que é habitual com o formato.


----------



## meteo (2 Fev 2012 às 21:50)

Vince disse:


> Pessoal mais tardio, as apostas terminavam às 20h de hoje...
> 
> Mais logo coloco aqui todas as apostas para cada um verificar com atenção as suas, pois houve mais complicações do que é habitual com o formato.



Pois. Não sei porquê,tinha a ideia que era até hoje às 24:00. Vi mal.
Pelo menos dará para comparar os valores quando sairem os resultados.


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

Ficam aqui as mínimas (na altura não havia resumo diário, mas eram mínimas horárias) do último evento relativamente parecido com este, a 8 de janeiro de 2009 (posts do André e do Vince):

Montalegre	-7,4
Miranda do Douro	-7
Carrazeda de Ansiães	-7,9
Serra do Pilar	-0,1
Penhas Douradas	-7,9
Figueira da Foz	-1,7
Tomar	-4,3 (IM)
Torres Vedras	-1,3
Portel	   -0,4
Alvalade	0,1
Aljezur	-1,9

Vai ser uma aposta interessante, a escolha dos dias resultou feliz, pois teremos condições bastante diferentes. A noite de sábado com frio em altitude, inversões térmicas a norte, mas não tanto a sul, devido ao vento que ainda se fará sentir. O dia de sábado bastante frio, já com pouco vento, mas ainda com frio em altitude. A noite de domingo com pouco frio em altitude, mas com o anticiclone muito próximo, muito propícia a inversões térmicas. E o dia de domingo, já com um fluxo mais húmido e ameno.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 22:07)

David sf disse:


> Ficam aqui as mínimas (na altura não havia resumo diário, mas eram mínimas horárias) do último evento relativamente parecido com este, a 8 de janeiro de 2009 (posts do André e do Vince):
> 
> Montalegre	-7,4
> Miranda do Douro	-7
> ...



De onde retiraste esse dado do Sitio das Fontes? a 08 de janeiro de 2009 ainda não havia estação meteo nesse local! 

EDIT: já sei...esse valor foi reportado por mim e diz respeito ao valor registado em Lagoa pela minha estação da altura, uma Auriol...pelo que não terá grande valor para esta análise...


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

ecobcg disse:


> De onde retiraste esse dado do Sitio das Fontes? a 08 de janeiro de 2009 ainda não havia estação meteo nesse local!
> 
> EDIT: já sei...esse valor foi reportado por mim e diz respeito ao valor registado em Lagoa pela minha estação da altura, uma Auriol...pelo que não terá grande valor para esta análise...



Ah, então desculpa, não estava explicito se era de Lagoa ou do Sítio das Fontes, a mim pareceu-me um valor extremamente alto, mas pensei que tivesse sido o vento a fazer das suas, se fores a ver os reports dessa noite, havia bastante vento, algo que eu acho que acontecerá também nas próximas noites.

Houve muita gente que subestimou esse efeito, basta ver que a EMA de Portel, que tem andado bem negativa nos últimos dias, nessa noite andou pouco abaixo dos 0ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

Concordo com o David, estou bastante curioso no que isto vai dar. Pessoalmente, tive bastante mais dificuldade em apostar que nos concursos anteriores, acho que é mais fácil prever as temperaturas máximas de uma onda de calor. Para este evento, foi-me complicado lidar com os possíveis ventos moderados nalguns locais a estragar mínimas em locais de inversões, as bruscas subidas da temperatura em altitude de Sábado para Domingo, etc.

Quando escolhi a estação de Aljezur, estava pensar em apostar uns -6ºC/-5ºC, mas acabou por ser a estação que mais dores de cabeça me deu, quando reparei que estava previsto vento... não sei como se vão comportar lá as mínimas, mas acabei por apostar em algo mais moderado do que pensava inicialmente, e até com uma temperatura mais baixa no Domingo pois acho que a inversão térmica pode ser maior apesar de muito menos frio em altitude. Estou bastante curioso...

Outra dificuldade além do vento, e pode tornar o concurso ainda mais interessante, é o timing de entrada das iso's positivas algures entre Sábado e Domingo e que pode inflacionar as temperaturas nos locais de maior altitude (Penhas Douradas, Montalegre...). A temperatura mínima de Domingo deverá ser algures pela meia-noite nesses locais. Se a entrada só se der de madrugada, ainda se pode atingir mínimas muito baixas. Eu apostei que a entrada desse ar mais quente dá-se mais cedo. Se calhar fiz mal, mas vamos lá ver.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

A estação da Serra do Pilar anda meio tilt. Acho que já temos a 1ª baixa.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 23:56)

Agreste disse:


> A estação da Serra do Pilar anda meio tilt. Acho que já temos a 1ª baixa.



Pois...
Há pelo menos dois dias que não aparecem os extremos nos mapas diários dessa estação.
E hoje, nos gráficos horários, funcionou apenas meia dúzia de horas.

A ver se ela volta entretanto.


----------



## Trapalhadas (3 Fev 2012 às 00:12)

A Serra do Pilar voltou a reportar  tem estado com uns altos e baixos, esperemos que até ao fim do evento não volte a falhar 

neste momento marca apenas temperatura, precipitação e humidade relativa


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2012 às 12:04)

Com a massa de ar frio já instalada eis o dilema em perspetiva:

Se o vento acalmar, as estações do litoral e no nordeste afundam-se. Carrazeda é capaz de desaparecer aos -14ºC como em novembro de 2008...

Se houver vento, as mínimas são corrigidas para cima o que beneficia as Penhas Douradas e Montalegre sobre as quais não deverão existir muitas alterações às temperaturas que estão a ter.


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

As EMAs do norte já vão em queda livre, a caminho de valores semelhantes aos de ontem. No centro e no sul esta noite será uma autêntica lotaria, tudo depende do vento. Às 22h:

Portel: 0,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -4,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : 6,7ºC (23:21)
Torres Vedras: OFF
Porto: OFF
Tomar: -2,8ºC (23:25)
Miranda do Douro: -2,4ºC
Aljezur: 4,9ºC
Figueira da Foz: -0,6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -2,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -5,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -2,4ºC


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 08:28)

Mínimas aproximadas, com consulta dos gráficos do IM, às 7h:

Portel: -3,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : 1,1ºC (exacta)
Torres Vedras: OFF
Porto: OFF
Tomar: -5,7ºC (exacta)
Miranda do Douro: -9,9ºC
Aljezur: 0,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: -1,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -5,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -9,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 10:43)

David sf disse:


> Mínimas aproximadas, com consulta dos gráficos do IM, às 7h:
> 
> Portel: -3,0ºC
> Montalegre: Sáb -7,5ºC
> ...



Aljezur e Sítio das Fontes completamente ao lado da minha aposta.
Se a aposta tivesse sido para ontem, teria feito 11 pontos. Hoje, só nessas duas estações, e atendendo aos valores horários, vou com 9. 
De qualquer forma acredito que a mínima em Aljezur tenha sido inferior aos 0ºC. Num qualquer momento da noite em que o vento fosse mais fraco.


----------



## |Ciclone| (4 Fev 2012 às 12:09)

Tanto no grafico de Aljezur como no de Portimão se nota que a temperatura desceu até perto dos 0ºC ás 21h e das 21h ás 22h subiu cerca de 6ºC 

Aljezur










Portimão





Satélite 21-22h


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2012 às 13:01)

Uma sugestão para a próxima escolham Sagres, porque Sagres teve uma mínima algo surreal com -1.4ºC.  Sem dúvida, Sagres a estação mais extrema de todo o litoral algarvio.


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 19:18)

AnDré disse:


> Aljezur e Sítio das Fontes completamente ao lado da minha aposta.
> Se a aposta tivesse sido para ontem, teria feito 11 pontos. Hoje, só nessas duas estações, e atendendo aos valores horários, vou com 9.
> De qualquer forma acredito que a mínima em Aljezur tenha sido inferior aos 0ºC. Num qualquer momento da noite em que o vento fosse mais fraco.



Pelo menos em Aljezur, acredito que ainda hoje vamos ter uma nova mínima.


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2012 às 19:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma sugestão para a próxima escolham Sagres, porque Sagres teve uma mínima algo surreal com -1.4ºC.  Sem dúvida, Sagres a estação mais extrema de todo o litoral algarvio.



Eu ia escolher Sagres,na minha vez de suplente.  É sempre muito interessante porque nunca se sabe bem o que vem dali nas mínimas! Tem mar por todo o lado,mas às vezes...


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2012 às 19:29)

Começou a entrar o vento de noroeste no litoral... adeus mínimas interessantes, o ar frio vai ser varrido...


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Fev 2012 às 20:24)

David sf disse:


> Pelo menos em Aljezur, acredito que ainda hoje vamos ter uma nova mínima.



Em Aljezur, desceu de 8,6ºC para 2ºC em apenas uma hora, das 18 para as 19h. Se não se levantar vento, é certo que teremos uma nova mínima, como disseste.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2012 às 21:05)

Como é que ficam as mínimas registadas até às 23h59 de hoje? É que já vou com 0,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes...nova mínima de hoje... e ainda deve descer mais...


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 21:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Como é que ficam as mínimas registadas até às 23h59 de hoje? É que já vou com 0,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes...nova mínima de hoje... e ainda deve descer mais...




Excelentes noticias. 

As apostas são para o período das 0h às 0h, por isso, ainda há quase 3 horas pela frente até o dia de Sábado terminar, e poderem-se fixar novas mínimas.

No primeiro post do tópico: 



Vince disse:


> Concurso de apostas para a *temperatura mínima* do próximo fim de semana, Sábado 4 Fevereiro *(00-00h)* e Domingo 5 Fevereiro de 2011 (00-00h).


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2012 às 21:45)

A lista das apostas para as mínimas, para cada um verificar as suas com atenção, pois o formato foi mais problemático do que de outras vezes. Se detectarem algum erro, enviem-me uma mensagem privada, e eu actualizo.  Peço desculpa pela demora, mas o tempo não tem sido muito.
Mais logo coloco o das máximas, e estatísticas também.


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2012 às 21:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma sugestão para a próxima escolham Sagres, porque Sagres teve uma mínima algo surreal com -1.4ºC.  Sem dúvida, Sagres a estação mais extrema de todo o litoral algarvio.



Não será tão surreal, já que por vários dias tem registado temp min inferiores aos  cabos ocidentais.


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2012 às 22:26)

O sítio das Fontes está a dar erro em muitos, pq o erro foi meu, no próprio template original, vem lá um espaço a mais. Já está a ser corrigido, depois republico a lista corrigida.


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 22:35)

Mínimas aproximadas, com consulta dos gráficos do IM, até às 21h:

Portel: -3,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -7,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : 0,3ºC (exacta)
Torres Vedras: OFF
Porto: OFF
Tomar: -5,7ºC (exacta)
Miranda do Douro: -9,9ºC
Aljezur: -2,8ºC
Figueira da Foz: -1,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb -5,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -8,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -9,3ºC

Sem vento, esta noite promete.


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2012 às 22:43)

David sf disse:


> Sítio das Fontes : 0,3ºC (*exacta*)
> Tomar: -5,7ºC (*exacta*)



Temos sempre que aproveitar estes concursos para fazer lobby 
Hallo caro IM, as estações amadoras dão-nos informação quase em tempo real. Das oficiais teremos que esperar pela próxima madrugada (se tudo correr bem) para saber os extremos. Alguma coisa nisto não faz muito sentido  ....

Já agora, olhem para a AEMET, que evoluiu muito, por exemplo o tipo de informação que disponibilizam sobre extremos e temperaturas que bateram as normais ou mesmo o registo histórico:
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?w=2


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 22:53)

Vince disse:


> Temos sempre que aproveitar estes concursos para fazer lobby
> Hallo caro IM, as estações amadoras dão-nos informação quase em tempo real. Das oficiais teremos que esperar pela próxima madrugada (se tudo correr bem) para saber os extremos. Alguma coisa nisto não faz muito sentido  ....
> 
> Já agora, olhem para a AEMET, que evoluiu muito, por exemplo o tipo de informação que disponibilizam sobre extremos e temperaturas que bateram as normais ou mesmo o registo histórico:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?w=2



Sim, e faz com que os nossos posts fiquem sempre desactualizados, já vai com -0,9ºC. Quando apostei esqueci-me deste pormenor, sempre tive a ideia que a noite de hoje seria mais fria que a de ontem no sul do país, embora me esteja a surpreender esta descida vertiginosa.

Olhando para os resultados, parece-me que as apostas foram bastante acertadas, e que não haverá grandes diferenças entre os participantes. Há cerca de 20 participantes com pontuação entre os 10 e os 15, pelo que serão as décimas a decidir quem lidera. Nas máximas as diferenças são bem maiores.


----------



## Santos (4 Fev 2012 às 23:01)

Como achei engraçada a ideia vi o tópico e participei no "concurso" (não sei as regras a ideia é só participar) já agora; qual o significado de penalidade?

Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2012 às 23:02)

David sf disse:


> Sim, e faz com que os nossos posts fiquem sempre desactualizados, já vai com -0,9ºC.



Eu não tive mesmo tempo de apostar, mas esta reviravolta no marcador antes da meia noite, parece-me que está a salvar o pescoço a muita gente que foi lixada com inversões térmicas que não aconteceram na madrugada passada  Está a ser um final de dia emocionante para os apostadores


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2012 às 23:05)

Vince disse:


> Eu não tive mesmo tempo de apostar, mas esta reviravolta no marcador antes da meia noite, parece-me que está a salvar o pescoço a muita gente que foi lixada com inversões térmicas que não aconteceram na madrugada passada  Está a ser um final de dia emocionante para os apostadores



O meu pescoço está a ser salvo...


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 23:06)

Santos disse:


> Como achei engraçada a ideia vi o tópico e paticipei no "concurso" (não sei as regras a ideia é só participar) já agora; qual o significado de penalidade?
> 
> Obrigado!



Explicação no primeiro post:



> * A submissão de apostas começa a partir das 12h00 de hoje, Quarta-feira, havendo uma penalização de 5% a partir das 20:00h de hoje para quem for submetendo mais tarde, e uma penalização de 10% para quem submeta depois das 08:00 de amanhã (5ªfeira).
> 
> * A submissão termina às 20:00 de amanhã (5ªfeira).
> 
> A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)



Basicamente, quem aposta primeiro tem desvantagem sobre quem aposta em último lugar. Isto porque os mais tardios têm acesso às previsões mais exactas. À partida, a previsão é mais exacta se for para o dia de amanhã, do que se for para daí a 3 ou 4 dias.

Daí as penalizações para os mais tardios, para que possam todos estar em pé de igualdade.


----------



## Santos (4 Fev 2012 às 23:08)

AnDré disse:


> Explicação no primeiro post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK Faz sentido sim senhor!
Obrigado (para a próxima já sei)


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 23:08)

Vince disse:


> Eu não tive mesmo tempo de apostar, mas esta reviravolta no marcador antes da meia noite, parece-me que está a salvar o pescoço a muita gente que foi lixada com inversões térmicas que não aconteceram na madrugada passada  Está a ser um final de dia emocionante para os apostadores



Pois, e eu que até tinha visto bem a "coisa" para a noite passada, estou a perder o benefício todo.

Aljezur -3,4ºC
Figueira da Foz vai com -0,8ºC, pode também bater os cerca de -1ºC da noite passada


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 23:21)

Aqui na minha região, quase todas as estações têm neste momento, temperaturas mais baixas, comparativamente à mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2012 às 23:31)

Santos disse:


> Como achei engraçada a ideia vi o tópico e participei no "concurso" (não sei as regras a ideia é só participar) já agora; qual o significado de penalidade?
> 
> Obrigado!



Bem vindo de novo por estas paragens caro Santos, praticamente um dos fundadores desta comunidade, esperemos que na 2ª quinzena do mês tenhamos algum bom evento de neve para ti pelo Oeste (não sei porquê, mas eu estou bastante esperançado para os finais de Fevereiro), pois sabemos que é isso que tu e a maioria de nós gostamos. 

Como o André explicou, trata-se de penalizar previsões mais tardias, pois quanto mais próximo do evento, mais acertados estarão, em teoria, os modelos. 

Estes concursos são sobretudo didácticos, com o objectivo de ajudar a compreender as dificuldades de previsão do tempo, obrigam a estudar o comportamento de determinados locais e respectivos micro-climas em determinadas condições atmosféricas. Tudo previsões que podem ser muito complexas em cenários como o actual, em que o vento por exemplo, pode ter efeitos enormes no que se tenta prever. 

E também ajudam a lidar com o incerteza conforme as horas que faltam. Ou seja, lidar com a incerteza nos modelos, em que cada um pode arriscar ou não, sacrificar a sua previsão para ter outputs de modelos mais recentes, ou  não arriscar porque se tem muita confiança em determinado cenário. É daí que vem as penalizações.

É um simples jogo, cujo único objectivo é  todos aprendermos a conhecer as diversas realidades do país do ponto de vista meteorológico, de como se comporta a atmosfera de local para local.


----------



## Santos (4 Fev 2012 às 23:47)

Vince disse:


> Bem vindo de novo por estas paragens caro Santos, praticamente um dos fundadores desta comunidade, esperemos que na 2ª quinzena do mês tenhamos algum bom evento de neve para ti pelo Oeste (não sei porquê, mas eu estou bastante esperançado para os finais de Fevereiro), pois sabemos que é isso que tu e a maioria de nós gostamos.
> 
> Como o André explicou, trata-se de penalizar previsões mais tardias, pois quanto mais próximo do evento, mais acertados estarão, em teoria, os modelos.
> 
> ...



Obrigado Vince!

O tempo tim sido muito pouco, no entanto é sempre um prazer ver este fórum
com toda esta vivacidade.
Estão todos de parabéns pela organização, dedicação e sobretudo empenho dedicado a esta comunidade, se tudo fosse assim neste país talvez as coisas fossem d'outra forma!

Pois é, era engraçado e todos mereciamos um evento branco, estou contigo acho que talvez sim, a NAO talvez ajude e o n/amigo AA também, cá estaremos para umas noitadas!!!!

O concurso está 5 ***** ainda agora se estão a "bater" mínimas do dia, melhor seria impensável !


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

Com -1,2ºC a Meteofontes livra-me de maiores discrepâncias. 

O problema maior foi as tmax, um autêntico desastre (nem com algum vento Portugal arrefece).

EDIT: Meteofontes - -1,6ºC (23H56)


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 00:20)

Às 23h:

Aljezur -4.1ºC
Figueira da Foz -1,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 01:09)

*Temperaturas mínimas registadas dia 4:*

Portel: -4,3ºC
Montalegre: -7,7ºC 
Sítio das Fontes: -1,7ºC
Torres Vedras: nd
Porto: nd
Tomar: -5,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: -10,2ºC
Aljezur: -4,8ºC
Figueira da Foz: -1,8ºC
Alvalade: -6,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: -8,3ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: -10,2ºC


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2012 às 09:24)

Apenas para dizer que tanto Aljezur (aí uns -7ºC a olho) como Portel (-6ºC) devem ter batido mínimos históricos... 

A estação do ecobcg foi uma festa também: -4,0ºC 

Basicamente domingo já fui...


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 09:45)

A olho, parece-me que as mínimas serão as seguintes (e não há qualquer risco de serem batidas na próxima noite:

Portel: -7ºC
Montalegre: -2,5ºC 
Sítio das Fontes: -4,1ºC (exacta)
Tomar: -5,7ºC (exacta)
Miranda do Douro: -7ºC
Aljezur: -7,5C
Figueira da Foz: -3,5ºC
Alvalade: -5,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: -1,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: -6ºC

Nota-se claramente a inversão térmica, as EMAs menos frias são as que se situam a maior altitude. 

Isto hoje, deverá ser um descalabro.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 10:29)

David sf disse:


> Isto hoje, deverá ser um descalabro.



Completamente!
Ontem, com Aljezur e o Sitio das Fontes a estabelecerem novas mínimas até à meia-noite, as coisas acabaram por correr bem para o meu lado.

Mas esse "bem" de ontem, foi o descalabro de hoje.

Já fiz mais pontuação agora com as mínimas, do que ontem com a soma das máximas e mínimas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2012 às 12:37)

As mínimas de hoje foram um completo desastre! A única coisa que me correu bem foi a mínima que apostei para Penhas Douradas de -2,2ºC, previ que a entrada de ar quente em altitude fizesse com que a mínima fosse à meia-noite e relativamente alta. Em Montalegre também com essa ideia não fugi muito. Mas Miranda do Douro e Carrazeda de Ansiães, apesar de apostar que desceriam mais que as duas estações de maior altitude, não pensei que fossem descer tanto. Aí errei completamente.

A Sul, já esperava que a inversão térmica no Algarve pudesse fazer descer um pouco mais as mínimas que no Sábado, mas nunca a esta escala!  Pensei que podiam descer bem, mas já com uma iso 1 a 2ºC em cima, as estações mais perto do litoral não pudessem ter mínimos históricos!

Este concurso é óptimo para aprender, foi a primeira vez que se fez um com uma entrada fria e a mim pessoalmente as mínimas foram bem mais difícies de prever. O timing da entrada de ar quente, a nebulosidade, o vento, são factores muito importantes, e tive muitas dúvidas em como isso ia influenciar o comportamento das temperaturas. Agora, tenho uma melhor ideia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2012 às 13:08)

Que mínimas horríveis no norte. Que grande balde de água fria, sem dúvida.


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2012 às 13:18)

Tinha imensos erros a conversão dos dados, a coisa nao correu nada bem, aqui vai a última versão, para cada um verificar os seus dados. Enviem-me uma PM caso encontrem algo errado.


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2012 às 15:02)

Para já o apuramento das mínimas de sábado é este (caso não apareçam mais erros). 
Dos 47 apostadores, aqui ficam os 30 melhores:





(Havia um erro no MSantos, entretanto corrigido.)


Faltam ainda 3 apuramentos, e grandes desastres estão garantidos


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 16:12)

Nas duas últimas horas do dia de ontem, enquanto muito salvavam o pescoço, eu ia-me enterrando, perdi cerca de 30 posições. Hoje a pontuação será certamente pior, mas deverei ficar mais bem classificado.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

David sf disse:


> Nas duas últimas horas do dia de ontem, enquanto muito salvavam o pescoço, eu ia-me enterrando, perdi cerca de 30 posições. Hoje a pontuação será certamente pior, mas deverei ficar mais bem classificado.



Numa abordagem por alto, e tendo em conta os gráficos horários do IM, não há ninguém que hoje tenha feito menos de 20 pontos. 
Que desastre...


----------



## meteo (5 Fev 2012 às 20:00)

Também eu foi um desastre as mínimas.As de Domingo então vão ser lindas. Apostei na inversão Térmica em Aljezur,mas esqueci-me das outras estações... 
Mesmo em Aljezur nunca pensei que a inversão fosse tão elevada.Mas de facto se pensarmos bem,naqueles dias há umas semanas com menos frio em altitude,e igualmente pouco vento tivemos lá mínimas negativas!
Carrazeda de Ansiães,então foi a minha desgraça maior...

Obrigado pelo tempo perdido pelo Vince com apostadores como eu,atrasados e a não saber ver bem os prazos


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2012 às 23:46)

O resultado global das mínimas e máximas de sábado:
Os 30 melhores.







Amanhã faz-se o apuramento de Domingo, e o vencedor global.
Nota: Há 6 pessoas que não entram neste englobamento pois apenas participaram numa das apostas.


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2012 às 23:53)

Vince disse:


> Nota: Há 6 pessoas que não entram neste englobamento pois apenas participaram numa das apostas.



Um dos casos sou eu!
Acuso-me!


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2012 às 01:10)

*Temperaturas mínimas registadas dia 5:*

Portel: -6,6ºC
Montalegre: -2,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes: -4,1ºC
Torres Vedras: nd
Porto: nd
Tomar: -5,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: -7,1ºC
Aljezur: -7,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: -3,4ºC
Alvalade: -5,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: -1,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: -6,4ºC


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2012 às 22:09)

Ainda relativamente às *mínimas de Domingo*, foram estes 30 melhores






(Os dados para o apuramento)

Daqui a pouco os dados globais de Domingo, e o grande vencedor final.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2012 às 22:32)

Aqui é quase por falta de comparência... não sei se alguém fez mais pontos do que eu.


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

E finalmente o apuramento final de ambos os dias, do grande vencedor, e os 30 melhores.


*Sábado:*







*Domingo:*









*
Final:*

O grande vencedor final foi o *André* 
Parabéns ao vencedor e aos 47 que participaram, foi difícil e trabalhoso para todos, foram muito dificeis estas previsões, com bastante frio, inversões, haver vento ou não, etc. É frágil a linha que separa uma boa previsão de um desastre. Obrigado pela participação.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2012 às 00:09)

*20º Lugar*, a minha sorte foi que o descalabro foi geral senão ficava nos últimos lugares

Parabéns ao *André*, o nosso grande vencedor


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2012 às 00:09)

Parabéns André 



.


----------



## meteo (7 Fev 2012 às 00:22)

Parabéns ao Andre,e ao Rozzo e Dan por completarem o pódio


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2012 às 00:33)

O André fez realmente uma grande prova, e foi o claro vencedor, como já o tinha previsto ontem! Mais uma vez os parabéns.

O Rozzo também está lá sempre em cima, impressionante a regularidade, não pode ser por acaso! Parabéns também para ele...

Quanto a mim, depois de nem aparecer nos 30 primeiros nas mínimas de Sábado, acabar em 7º lugar foi muito positivo! 

Foi realmente um desafio bem mais complicado que adivinhar as máximas numa onda de calor... mas por mim venham mais caso a situação se justifique!

Deixo por fim, uma palavra de agradecimento aos organizadores do concurso, que também o merecem pelo trabalho e muito tempo que devem ter "perdido". Da minha parte, se no futuro precisarem de ajuda para tornar as coisas mais fáceis podem contar comigo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2012 às 00:52)

Obrigado! 

Isto só veio mais uma vez reforçar o quanto é difícil fazer-se previsões de temperatura. E o quanto algumas estações, que pensamos conhecer tão bem, nos podem surpreender.

Quanto ao concurso, as coisas acabaram por me correr bem no Sábado, com Aljezur e o Sitio das Fontes a estabelecerem novas mínimas antes da meia-noite. (Factor sorte) 
No Domingo, e apesar de levar algum avanço de Sábado, pensei que ia recuar algumas posições, visto que em termos de pontos, praticamente dupliquei em relação a Sábado. Mas o síndrome acabou por ser geral para todos. 

De qualquer forma, penso que estão todos de parabéns!
Pelo esforço e pela aprendizagem que levam deste jogo.


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2012 às 10:33)

Parabéns ao André que "limpou" isto tudo. Realçar igualmente a participação do Rozzo, uma espécie de Poulidor da meteorologia, o eterno segundo.

A mim, tramou-me a descida abrupta da últimas horas de sábado, pelo menos deu para o objectivo mínimo do 12º lugar, que ainda me permite escolher uma EMA no próximo concurso, caso se mantenham as regras.


----------



## meko60 (7 Fev 2012 às 12:19)

Bom dia a todos.

Parabéns ao André ,Rozzo e Dan pelos 3 primeiros lugares alcançados.Parabéns também aos organizadores do concurso pela dedicação que mostram e pelo tabalho que tiveram.Quanto ás classificações dos apostadores cá de casa,não foi má,eu só concorri para as mínimas (4º e 8º lugar respectiamente),o júnior classificou-se entre os 20 primeiros da geral.Daqui se depreende o quão dificil é fazer prognósticos sobre temperaturas.Venham mais concursos!


----------



## F_R (7 Fev 2012 às 12:20)

Nem apareço nos trinta primeiros

nota-se que tenho jeito para a coisa


----------



## meko60 (7 Fev 2012 às 12:45)

F_R disse:


> Nem apareço nos trinta primeiros
> 
> nota-se que tenho jeito para a coisa



Não esmoreça.No próximo concurso a sua classificação já vai ser melhor,também temos que contar com a sorte,que no meu caso foi a de principiante.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2012 às 14:03)

Ora antes de mais parabéns ao André, que a pontuação dele de Sábado não deu qualquer hipótese, limpou logo o concurso! 
 

Pois é, em brincadeira no último concurso tinha dito, que se no primeiro fiquei em 3º, no segundo em 2º, agora ia atirar ao 1º, mas afinal 2º de novo! 

Ainda assim já me dou por bem contente com 3 participações e 3 pódios! ehehe

Obrigado também ao Vince pela paciência e trabalho a organizar bem a coisa!


----------



## Thomar (7 Fev 2012 às 15:46)

Este evento foi muito interessante!  

Se no sábado comecei muito bem (2º nas mínimas, e até acertei na temp. mínima em Tomar  ) nas máximas "espalhei-me"...

No domingo foi quase um descalabro, mais dois "espalhanços" nas mínimas e nas máximas.

Mas foi muito divertido , com registos surpreendentes tanto nas mínimas a sul no domingo bem como depois pela amplitude térmica que levou a máximas bem altas. 

*AnDré* muitos parabéns por teres "quase" acertado em tudo! 

e retomando as palavras do *rozzo*, *Vince* muito obrigado pela tua paciência e trabalho a organizar este concurso! 

Venham mais concursos. 

E não é que Eu fiquei no Top Ten (9º)!...


----------



## Trapalhadas (7 Fev 2012 às 15:57)

Parabéns André e a todos os que participaram e criaram o concurso!

Foi realmente uma caixinha de surpresas, principalmente o Domingo. Espalhei-me ao comprido principalmente nas estações que julgava conhecer melhor! 

Venha o próximo! 
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2012 às 17:13)

Parabéns André, e aos restantes membros do pódio!

Este foi um concurso bem interessante, dadas as surpresas que foram aparecendo em muitas estações! E finalmente lá consegui ficar no top10 (as minhas últimas participações foram "miseráveis"! Venham de lá mais situações dadas a este tipo de concursos...sempre "espevita" a malta, visto que em condições meteorológicas, isto tem andado muito "soft"...

E claro, obrigado a quem organizou tudo isto! Parabéns!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2012 às 17:56)

Ena...18º na geral!

Foi muito interessante este concurso de apostas. Fantástico!

Parabéns aos vencedores, parabéns aos participantes e por último parabéns aos organizadores de excelente momento neste fórum.
Assim dá gosto fazer parte deste grupo

Ah, e tenho que dar uma palavra a todos os que não participaram: sejam mais activos, este fórum é de todos e com todos contamos


----------



## amarusp (7 Fev 2012 às 19:00)

30º!, ainda tenho muito trabalho a fazer.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2012 às 00:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ena...18º na geral!
> 
> Ah, e tenho que dar uma palavra a todos os que não participaram: sejam mais activos, este fórum é de todos e com todos contamos



Quando vi a competição já ia ser penalizado e como só jogo para ganhar....mas a próxima não falho


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2012 às 23:14)

Os meus parabéns aos vencedores e a todos que participarm! É realmente difícil acertar nestas previsões visto que basta um "ventinho" ou outro factor semelhante para mudar o esquema, de qualquer maneira gostei bastante de participar e fico a aguardar o próximo  .


----------

